# How to lower KH and GH?



## Manrock (2 Feb 2013)

My KH and GH seem a bit high for my planned introduction of Crystal Red shrimps (although my Cheery Reds thrive in it). The results are from a dip test so must be treated as very approximate;

pH 6.8
KH 7
GH 10

I usually make my water 50:50 with RO:Tap as well as adding a pinch of the Kent 'RO Right' supplement. Tap water here is on the hard side. Water changes are monthly and about 20%

... so, to lower the KH and GH slightly do I just need to up the RO % in my 'made up' water? Maybe 70:30 to start with?

Cheers


----------



## krazypara3165 (2 Feb 2013)

From my knowledge pure ro has no gh or kh (or very very little) so upping your ro amount should do the trick.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Feb 2013)

or pure RO with a shrimp remineraliser would be good depending on the size of the tank.


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Feb 2013)

If you're mixing RO with tap then you don't need to RO right - it will just increase your GH.  Increase the amount of RO to reduce KH and GH and if you want it very low then use pure RO.


----------

